# Questions on F# tuning/intonation/string gauge



## lueastside (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello, this is my first post here.
Hoping some of you guys may be able to help me out. I'm thinking of buying a C7 Hellraiser. I was wondering if anyone here has tryed tuning theirs to F# on the low string. Is this doable, and what kind of string gauge did you use? Right now I use a 25.5 scale 7 string and I only use a 52 for my low B, although I'd probably like a 56 or something like that as I find the open B is a little too loose sounding. So for a F# I'm not really sure maby a 66 or something? And is Intonation a problem with tuning this low? It wouldn't have to be perfect, but pretty decent at least hehe.
Also do you have any other guitar recommendations for a baritone 7 string for tuning this low? 

Thanks


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2006)

I tune drop F on a 25.5 scale 7. I use an Elixir .068, and I find it works terrific. Most would recommend at least a .070 probably, and while there's merit to that way of thinking, I can't argue with my results. Elixirs are bright anyway, and I use a Dimarzio D Sonic 7 pickup, which is made for low tunings.

But, yes, you can certainly achive satisfactory results with what you have in mind. 

Welcome, BTW!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome 

I use a regular 7 string 10-56 in B standard, but I've just dropped the tuning of my RG7421XL (27" scale) to F# standard. Obviously those strings are a tad loose, but worked enough to let me know I like the sound of it. After playing my friends 25.5" 6 string tuned to G# with a 68 I'm going for a 6 string 13-56 set (the same as the lowest 6 strings I now use) with a 70 for my F#. The Hellraiser has a 26.5" scale, so I'd suggest something like a 68 or 70. The 66 might work for you as you're used to lighter gauges though. Trial and error is the only sure way to find what's best for you I'm afraid.


----------



## lueastside (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replys guys. That was quick  
I guess I'd probably go for a 68 or 70 then.
Any thoughts on the intonation issue, does it work out ok (with adjustments of course)?

And any more opinions from others are welcome as well.

Thanks again


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 8, 2006)

I've never tried to intonate a string that heavy on a TOM bridge, but I think some guys here use that kinda gauge on their Hellraisers without problem.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2006)

My intonation is good. The saddle is all the way back, but that's where it wants to be for proper intonation.


----------



## Days Break (Nov 8, 2006)

i sometimes use lower(and higher) tunings, often simultaniously, have a 9-46 for e-e and a 60 for the low b...

playing in drop a at the minute on a rg7321, i had to adjust teh saddle, a teeny bit, and it was perfect, and i genuinely have no idea how to do that kind of stuff,  thinking of tuning down a bit, the problem being this rg7321 is a band mates and the pickupssound like 'blub' not 'chug' in b, so tuning it further down may be silly :S 

saying that my amp is nearly dead now, good rest its soul :'(


----------



## heavy7-665 (Nov 8, 2006)

its a 70 on my 7321 wit a 70 it works so so


----------



## nyck (Nov 8, 2006)

When I had a 27" scale 7 string, I used a .085 for F# and it had a great tension. It wasn't loose at all, and it wasn't overly tight. It was just as tight as I like my rhythm strings so things don't get sloppy. I wasn't impressed in the sustain, but that might have been the fact that it was a steel string bass string. I would've gone down to an .080, but no less if you want it fairly taught.
(I use a .64 for B/A, FYI)


----------



## heavy7-665 (Nov 9, 2006)

ohh ya i remember that nyck


----------



## Nik (Nov 10, 2006)

nyck said:


> When I had a 27" scale 7 string, I used a .085 for F# and it had a great tension. It wasn't loose at all, and it wasn't overly tight. It was just as tight as I like my rhythm strings so things don't get sloppy. I wasn't impressed in the sustain, but that might have been the fact that it was a steel string bass string. I would've gone down to an .080, but no less if you want it fairly taught.
> (I use a .64 for B/A, FYI)



Dude, I still don't understand why you had to use such a massive gauge  

Today I was changing strings, and when I was tuning my .59 low B, I decided to pause at F# and see how it is, because all of you guys are going on about how you need at least a 28" scale for an F#. Anyway, on my 25.5" the .59 gauge was floppy, but still 100% playable, and intonation was spot on. Now, it wasn't perfect, but my line of reasoning is that if I could do that with a .59 on a 25.5" guitar, then a .70 on a 27" will be more than enough for a low F#.


----------



## nyck (Nov 10, 2006)

Nik said:


> Dude, I still don't understand why you had to use such a massive gauge
> 
> Today I was changing strings, and when I was tuning my .59 low B, I decided to pause at F# and see how it is, because all of you guys are going on about how you need at least a 28" scale for an F#. Anyway, on my 25.5" the .59 gauge was floppy, but still 100% playable, and intonation was spot on. Now, it wasn't perfect, but my line of reasoning is that if I could do that with a .59 on a 25.5" guitar, then a .70 on a 27" will be more than enough for a low F#.


It all depends on how tight you want it. I can't stand even a 64 at F#(25.5"). I can't see it being used for anything, even simple single note meshugguh stuff. It's just too floppy to get a good pick attack out of the string and have it decently sustain. This is all of course IMO. I'm sure you could get away with a 70....


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 17, 2008)

I need an 85 or 90 on a 25.5" scale for a good F#.


----------



## Anthony (May 17, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1042931 said:


> I need an 85 or 90 on a 25.5" scale for a good F#.



...That's great?


----------



## Karnidge (Aug 2, 2009)

90? are you..? what is this i dont even ?_?


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 3, 2009)

yeah, I find a 72 in F to still a little too loose for me on a 30" scale


----------



## MFB (Aug 3, 2009)

Holy shits dawg, this is a year old and before that it was 2 years old


----------



## Anthony (Aug 3, 2009)

Slay the necromancers!


----------



## MFB (Aug 3, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Slay the necromancers!


----------



## GUT-G (Dec 25, 2009)

...And one year after the previous post.

I've got a Ernie Ball set of 6 string Baritone Slinky on my 27.75 scale. The lowest string tuned to F# and is a 72. A tad too loose for me TBH. Ordered an 80 to replace it. Im tuning the guitar to drop F# 

Merry Xmas.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Dec 25, 2009)

.52 for a B? Hell, I use a .52 on my E string! Guess I'm just hardcore like that.
Merry Christmas GUT-G. 


Joe


----------



## GUT-G (Dec 26, 2009)

Thats awesome! I think the thicker the better (to some extent).


----------



## oloslusarz (Sep 3, 2012)

I've got problem with my 27,75 epiphone les paul. Got the ernie balls .72 baritone set and .72 is too loose for F#. I post my problem few days ago, and now I'll try .74 and if it'll be still to loose, some of forum users recommends me .80 for F#


----------



## Winspear (Sep 3, 2012)

oloslusarz said:


> I've got problem with my 27,75 epiphone les paul. Got the ernie balls .72 baritone set and .72 is too loose for F#. I post my problem few days ago, and now I'll try .74 and if it'll be still to loose, some of forum users recommends me .80 for F#



I would recommend that. On 25.5 an 84 or so is good if you like say a 47-49 E standard, which I do. So 80 should be just right on 27.75


----------



## Rook (Sep 3, 2012)

27.75? You mean 24.75?

You want at least an 80, _at least_.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 4, 2012)

^ Ooh yeah I guess that's likely lol!


----------



## no_dice (Sep 4, 2012)

If I remember correctly, the guy said in another thread it was a baritone les paul, so who knows, haha


----------



## Winspear (Sep 4, 2012)

Just checked actually and Epi do have a 27.75  But yeah try anything from 80 to 84


----------



## ForThisGift (Sep 5, 2012)

Why did this guy bump a now 4 year old thread? Stuff like this doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## shatlin1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi I was wondering I have and ltdsct607b and I wanted to see about playing in Drop F# I was looking at some d'adarrio strings 11-52 and I was gonna add a 68 for the low B string would tha work for drop F# or should I go with the d'addario 12-54 and add a 68 for the low B I dont want alot of tension cuz I like harmonics and stuff and also I wanna be able to do my bends without basically breaking strings any suggestions thanks


----------



## Winspear (Nov 30, 2013)

^ Not anywhere near heavy enough in my opinion even if you like loose strings. With standard tuned 009 gauges for reference, I'd suggest:

len 25.5
f1# .078 danw == 15.8#
c2# .052 danw == 15.56#
f2# .040 danw == 16.94#
b2 .028 danw == 15.06#
e3 .020 danw == 13.72#
g3# .015 dapl == 14.48#
c4# .011 dapl == 13.87#

THis will feel like 9-42 in standard. A 68 F# would be like a 38 low E


----------



## angelbear (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/be...per-thread-got-string-question-post-here.html

string tenstion calculators are a great way to find out what string guage you need. usually 18-22 for a lower string is what i like. tenstion depends for everyone


----------

